# godziny rektorskie



## Hotmale

Cześć,

jak przetłumaczylibyście "godziny rektorskie"? Rector's hours czy jakoś inaczej?

Dzięki


----------



## LilianaB

'Dean's Office Open Hours" -- are you referring to the times when the dean's office is open and you can go there and ask different question (just to make sure)? Or, the times when there are no classes or lectures based on the dean's decision?


----------



## Hotmale

I am talking about the situation where there are no classes or lectures


----------



## LilianaB

"Classes and lectures cancelled by the dean due to X". Maybe there are some other options. Maybe you have the whole sentence in which you would like to use the phrase -- the situation may just have to be described, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Hotmale

LilianaB said:


> "Classes and lectures cancelled by the dean due to X". Maybe there are some other options. Maybe you have the whole sentence in which you would like to use the phrase -- the situation may just have to be described, depending on the circumstances.



Thank you, Liliana for your suggestions  Unfortunately, I have no sentence. I was just wondering how to translate this phrase.


----------



## LilianaB

I think "classes and lectures cancelled by the dean" as a general term.


----------



## Hotmale

Thank you a lot


----------



## dreamlike

I vote for 'Dean's office open hours'. That's how they translated the phrase back at my university, I think.


----------



## LilianaB

Dreamlike -- "Dean's Office hours" are just basically the hours when the dean's office is open, you can go there and ask different questions. I think "rektorskie" -- are really cancelled lectures and classes due to conferences, mostly, or some other activities conducted at the university.


----------



## Szkot

There is no corresponding idiom in English; you would need to paraphrase. For a serious emergency, e.g. 10cm of snow, in a UK context we would talk about the University being closed or the University cancelling classes , not the Dean, Rector (few universities have them) or any other named official.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Dreamlike -- "Dean's Office hours" are just basically the hours when the dean's office is open, you can go there and ask different questions. I think "rektorskie" -- are really cancelled lectures and classes due to conferences, mostly, or some other activities conducted at the university.


I mistakenly thought that's what was meant. Sorry, I didn't notice one of the posts explaining that.


----------



## wolfbm1

Trochę więcej na ten temat godzin rektorskich jest tutaj.


----------

